# Wrist pain after jumping or bunny hopping



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I keep getting reoccuring pain after I lift up the bars to jump or bunny hop. Despite taking it easy for a few months and trying to build up strength in my wrist muscles, I still get the pain. I wonder if anyone has any exercises they could recommend in the off season or any other remedies.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

The pain is only in my right wrist. I think it has something to do with having a desk job where all I do is operate a mouse. Maybe using just my mouse in a certain way has created this condition, but it only is painful when im jumping my bike.



This job is extremely unhealthy for me but im in the best shape of my life from training on and off the bike. I just need to fix this wrist problem


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Switch hands. Mouse hands. It will be super clumsy at first, but hang in there. Eventually you will be somewhat ambidextrous. 
Its about overuse. Most people do everything with the dominate, and the other hangs there like a T-Rex arm. 
I was going carpal for a while, and then the workspace was reconfigured and I had to do the mouse switch. I still spend tons of PC time, but wrists are pain-free.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

davez26 said:


> Switch hands. Mouse hands. It will be super clumsy at first, but hang in there. Eventually you will be somewhat ambidextrous.
> Its about overuse. Most people do everything with the dominate, and the other hangs there like a T-Rex arm.
> I was going carpal for a while, and then the workspace was reconfigured and I had to do the mouse switch. I still spend tons of PC time, but wrists are pain-free.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Had bad tennis elbow and did the above. Took a day to adapt and cured my tennis elbow. Give it a try.


----------

